# White Christmas scouting photos



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just couldn't say in the house this morning so I took the camera and binoes and went for a ride. 3 of us are going tomorrow morning and I'm going crazy knowing there are yotes to be killed today.

Spotted 2 coyotes in the back of this field. They bailed as soon as I got out of the truck to snap a photo. Hopefully they will still be milling around come tomorrow. This is actually a horse farm and the owner has been having some trouble out of the yotes lately.










Here's a creek that we haven't hunted before. We'll be in here in the morning.










And a local field just down the road from my house. I wacked one out of here before.










Merry Christmas fellas!

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like chilly weather your way !

Be sure to wear you whites !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like sandal country there HA!!! Good Luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck on your hunt tomorrow.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HH25------Good Luck and SHOOT'EM DEAD---SB-------Merry Christmas TOO !*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks some nice long shots on some yotes. have a great time and good luck.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

See any tracks? Good luck on the hunting!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

It was a good day and a bad one. Long story short, we saw a bunch of coyotes but no kills. I took 2 friends with me and they both missed one each. The last set of the day I missed one with a shotgun (30 yrds, showed up 10 seconds after turning on the Foxpro) and was winded by 2 more 20 min later. The missed shot was my fault due to not having the right choke tube in. Fixed that yesterday. I saw the last 2 and was waiting on them to cross the fence but they stayed well out of range until they bailed. Tuff day but I had alot of fun and that the most yotes I've seen in a day in a long time.

Chris C.

ETA: Yes Chris I saw tracks. I ended up not hunting where I took the pictures. Wind was all wrong. I would rather not take any chances and save this place for when the wind is right. As far as I know it's never been hunted before. The wind really can dictate where you can come in at due to the creek running thru it.


----------

